# Small bump on Sienna's side...



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

no expert..but it sounds minor. Leaving this to those more knowledgeable..but I'll bet ya $2.00 (my usual bet) everything'll be fine. I'll give you my adress to send the $$ to.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sienna*

Sienna

I'm no Doctor, but I think it sounds positive that it moves. We will pray for Sienna and you and for good news at the vet. Glad you are getting it checked!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like it might be a cysts but it never hurts to have a vet check it out to be on the safe side.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll be money it's a small lipoma or cyst  Common place for them.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope it turns out to be nothing, but I'm glad you will get it checked out. 

Here's a good website article on skin lumps and bumps:
Dog Lumps on Skin

and another:
Lumps and Bumps on Dogs | petMD


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I also hope Sienna's bump turns out to be nothing. I will have positive thoughts for you to get good results!!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Have a 3:30 appt. for Sienna today. Please hold good thoughts. Hope it's nothing.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Is she microchipped?? I found a "lump" on Enzo's shoulder that ended up being a migrated chip.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Well... not great news. I took Sienna in and they aspirated the bump. The vet said that there were a few cells she didn't like the look of and wanted to get it tested. She said we could either send the slides in, but they would probably want to remove the lump in the end, so we might as well do that and get it tested that way.

So... we will probably be getting this done sometime next week. Sigh. We just had a 900 dollar car repair bill... and I am not working. Never a good time. I just want her to be okay.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending good thoughts for Sienna. Good thing you are so proactive! Gunner has a small hard cyst by his cheek bone. It hasn't been aspirated but our vet doesn't seem concerned about it.. now I am worrying!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sorry that the vet is worried about it. At least you caught it when it's small and maybe taking it out is all they will need to do. Lots of hugs and prayers for you and Sienna.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sienna's Mom said:


> Well... not great news. I took Sienna in and they aspirated the bump. The vet said that there were a few cells she didn't like the look of and wanted to get it tested. She said we could either send the slides in, but they would probably want to remove the lump in the end, so we might as well do that and get it tested that way.
> 
> So... we will probably be getting this done sometime next week. Sigh. We just had a 900 dollar car repair bill... and I am not working. Never a good time. I just want her to be okay.


Better to get the infernal thing off, so you know it's not part of her. Most such things are benign and we will hope your vet is just very cautious.

Here's a thread of resources that might help with cost: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...grants-financial-aid-medical-issues-vets.html. And GRF members have been known to chip in to help when one our beloved babies needed more than his/her people could provide. You will let us know, won't you?

Holding you and Sienna in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thinking lots of healthy healing thoughts for Sienna. <3


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

guess I owe you $2.00 (just cuz vet wants to check!) I am hoping so hard for OK results. Luv ya, Sienna!


----------

